# What Do U Prefer: Short of Long-Haired GSDs?



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

I was wondering what kind of GSD type you prefer: 

short-haired? or long-haired?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm normally very opininated on these types of things, but I really like both. Short haired ones look sleek and chiseled while the long haired ones are so adorable and huggable :wub:


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

I like both. My current one is short haired, but I've seen some long haired ones and they're quite beautiful dogs.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I like both, but I prefer short haired to long haired, but the option for it doesn't really represent my opinion of why I do since I could care less about shedding.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I love the look of the long-coats, not so much the extremely short (mole) coat... so I ended up with my plush baby  He's JUUUUUSSSST RIIIGHT!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Short stock coats shed just as much as the long coats. I like them both, but the short stock coat is not a magnet to mud, leaves, burs, bugs, etc! And they dry quickly as well....so really for maintenance I like the shorter coat.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I love them both but ended up with a long haired that I think is gorgeous. The color, coat, size really wasn't an issue for me I just wanted the temperament that suited me best and Stosh couldn't have been a better pick. But I have to admit that I love his love hair and fuzzy ears


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

trust me, a plush or short coat can leave as much fur around your house as any other!

I like the shorter coat - but then, I like short haired cats too.

Appreciate both, just not for me.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I prefer stock coated GSDs but I also have a mutt with a coat like a longcoat GSD except MORE undercoat.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

They all shed differently. My old girl didn't shed terribly much compared to others. Twice a year more than the rest, but overall, not too bad, but definitely always shedding some. She was a stock coat. 

I know have a stock sable bitch and she sheds 5 times as much as my old girl did and it gets rediculous when she's about to come into heat. I also have a long coated bitch. She doesn't shed as much, probably about the same as my older girl did, but you don't notice it as much because it needs to be brushed out. It doesn't just fall out with a good petting like the others.

Overall I prefer stock coat just because of the ease of care. There isn't a ton of difference between the ones i've had and the one long coat i've had though the long coat doesn't have a terribly long coat either compared to some i've seen.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I always preferred a regular stock coat my husband secretly loved the longer coats. We got the news about Jinx and were head over heels in love with everything from temperment to color to COAT. I would have to say that I'm on the fence I truthfully love both coat types and would take either one any day of the week.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I voted stock because that's just my preference, buy try and tell my car that stock coats don't shed.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think the long coated sables are the most gorgeous color-wise! So rich and amazing. And Jinx is just that...along with Lupa and Gianna. You just want to gaze at their beauty


----------



## jillian (Mar 5, 2010)

I prefer short-haired


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I love the stock coats and wouldn't own anything else, mostly because I am lazy and don't want to do that extra grooming... lol.

I have a long haired cat and will never have another long coated animal ever.

I do however, like the look of the long coated GSD's, especially as Jane mentioned, the long coated sables. :wub:


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I don't mind the long coats but I prefer the look of the shorter coat, the shedding isn't really something that bothers me a whole lot.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like a stock coat and a coatie.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

My 1st GSD was a short coat...she was the most sheddingest dog I've ever seen  Maybe undercoat issues? I could've knitted 100s of sweaters from that girl


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I like the standard coated GSD's. 

The LC's are very pretty but do not look like GSD's should look. More like a Bel. Tur. to me.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I had never seen long coats until we were introduced to Clover via the rescue. I love her looks and her temperament and she does not shed a lot. We prefer the long coats, but would not shy away from a regular coat in the future. (Max is long coat, though not as long as Clover and Patton is more of a Plush)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I prefer the stock coat and have no interest in the long stock or long coats. Here on the farm the longer coats would be a real pain in the neck and I also prefer the look and ease of care of the stock coat. They all shed at some point or the other.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Long coats, especially long coated sables.


----------



## starrluvsjackson (Feb 24, 2011)

i never even knew there were different colours let alone what the different hair types look like lol


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Standard coat - Self cleaning, doesnt pick up burrs or matt, there is a good reason for a coat like most wild dogs have.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

much prefer the shorter coats. The long coats are beautiful but not for me.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I love both. Molly is a stock coat, Tanner is a "plush" stock coat. I would love to have a Black & Red Long Coat GSD.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I like both, but I prefer the texture of long-coated dogs (to pet and such.)


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I love them both but def prefer the long coats!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the look of the long coat. I love the feel of the long coat. I love to run my hands through his hair, it has a calming effect for me. I love that my dog has a unique look about him. 

But I HATE the butt puffs. They are beautiful when they are clean, but unless I soak them in Show Sheen everything sticks in them. I am always pulling out leaves, acorns, Tallow tree seeds etc. He got up one time and my hair tie was stuck to his butt. It reminds me of the days when my child was young and I was always on nose patrol. Now I'm on butt patrol.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like in between hair, not too short and not too long.

I dont like the really tight coats.

I do like the long coats though.​


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I love both, but if it came down to it I would go with a stock coat. My pap's coat is already enough maintenance for me. I'm too exhausted just thinking about dealing with a LC 8x her weight, lol.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

101 degrees in Austin today, I always feel sorry for the long coats down here.
Just too darn HOT!!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Long coats for sure..!


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

I have a strong preferance to the coated shepherds.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

they're long coated GSD's. what should they look like?? ROTFL.



codmaster said:


> I like the standard coated GSD's.
> 
> The LC's are very pretty but do not look like GSD's should look. More like a Bel. Tur. to me.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I am partial to the LC as I now have 2.  Kaiya has not been difficult at all as far as grooming and rarely gets anything stuck to her coat, but she is not typically as long coated as others I've seen. Achilles, I think, will have a much longer coat, so I will probably see those issues down the road.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a plush-coat Shiloh and he's a real pain to clean when he gets dirty. When I bathe him after he gets muddy the dirt just keeps coming. My female is a smooth coat and I can get her all clean in about 5 minutes whereas he takes about 15-20 minutes. I think I'm going to stick with smooth coats from now on.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I prefer short coats - I prefer wash-and-wear dogs overall. I think the long coats are gorgeous but definitely not for me!


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Have had both, both shedded about the same. However, I truly loved snuggling with my long haired, Shane, like a big plush pillow! And his tail was truly beautiful!


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

I have 2 of my sheppies who are longer coated.Pip and Mischa.

Mischa is a long stock coat(has both gaurd hairs and undercoat)

Pip is a shiloh shepherd/german shepherd mix.She is a lot like Mischa in her coat,though her gaurds are more ''course'' in feel and her hairs on the top part of her butt are curly.lol

Honestly,Mischa and Pip shed LESS than Beep,my showline stock coat. Neither mischa or pip seem to have any trouble with stuff getting stuck in the coat,and they dry VERY fast when wet,even when soaked to the skin.The wicking ability of the coat is actually better than that of Beep's coat.FeNyx is still in puppy coat so only time will tell.She is more of a working line pup,with mostly american work lines with some DDRs back in her ped.I do know her puppy coat is very tight and really really dense.


----------



## IntheDawgHaus (Nov 11, 2010)

I've had long, short, plush. They all seem to leave dust bunnies.


----------

